# what you can do when your doctor wont help



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

I've had a bad year and a couple of horrible months, thanks to a doctor that didn't understand the labs. (And he didn't do the antibodies test, I know I have Hashimotos) I couldn't get medication even though I needed it. Here are some things you can do that help;
I bought an OTC thyroid product from *********. It's not as good obviously but it did help, I had to take 4 pills a day. I also took selenium twice a day with it. 
Then, my daughter went to Mexico on a cruise and bought me two bottles of generic Synthroid in one of their pharmacy's. You dont need a prescription in Mexico. Actually I found a couple of interntional online pharmacys that sell it; I didn't have to go that route but it's an option.

The Thyroid for Dummies book and Stop the Madness have been my bibles. Its taught me so much. Everyone says "dont treat yourself, that's risky" but so is going untreated! I was on the brink of losing everything due to poor health (still am, but I'm coming back). Those books help educate you on what to take, how much, other things to do. I do have an appt with a hormone doctor who treats for thyroid problems next month; I honestly dont know if she's any good but hopefully it works out because its costing a fortune!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Please know that, generally, if you need a prescription in the US, you need one in Mexico. It is very, very inadvisable to purchase medications from the pharmacias in Mexico that cater to tourists in search of black market drugs. We've had posters here who have done so and have had terrible experiences...I travel there annually and every year witness someone getting ill from doing the same.

What you purchase in Mexico is either bogus or expired. Synthroid, the brand name, is not sold in Mexico.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thyroid replacement drugs are prescription only for a reason. I don't think you should be circumventing the protections given by having them be prescription regulated.

I understand it's frustrating when your doctor doesn't listen or dismisses you, and that it can take energy that you don't really have to search for another one that will listen, but I would call what you are doing risky and could end up harming you in the long run.

Also, how do you know you have Hashimoto's if you haven't had the antibody test done? Have you considered getting blood work done by an online lab company and taking that with you to the doctor? If you have positive antibody proof, they can't dismiss you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newyearforme said:


> I've had a bad year and a couple of horrible months, thanks to a doctor that didn't understand the labs. (And he didn't do the antibodies test, I know I have Hashimotos) I couldn't get medication even though I needed it. Here are some things you can do that help;
> I bought an OTC thyroid product from *********. It's not as good obviously but it did help, I had to take 4 pills a day. I also took selenium twice a day with it.
> Then, my daughter went to Mexico on a cruise and bought me two bottles of generic Synthroid in one of their pharmacy's. You dont need a prescription in Mexico. Actually I found a couple of interntional online pharmacys that sell it; I didn't have to go that route but it's an option.
> 
> The Thyroid for Dummies book and Stop the Madness have been my bibles. Its taught me so much. Everyone says "dont treat yourself, that's risky" but so is going untreated! I was on the brink of losing everything due to poor health (still am, but I'm coming back). Those books help educate you on what to take, how much, other things to do. I do have an appt with a hormone doctor who treats for thyroid problems next month; I honestly dont know if she's any good but hopefully it works out because its costing a fortune!


I am so sorry you have had such a hard time getting the proper medical intervention but do know that we do not advocate such action. It can be dangerous for so many reasons too numerous to list.

Please please be careful and in the meantime, keep on trying to find a doctor to intercede.

You see, there are no antibodies' tests that confirm Hashimoto's; that's one wrong assumption right there. And what if you have cancer? I could go on but you get the drift I am sure.

I truly only care about you and your welfare. And I agree; going untreated is equally as risky.

You are between a rock and a hard place. Just please don't self-diagnose; this is a dangerous way to go.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Never, never, never treat yourself.

Never, never, never buy drugs from outside the US. Trust me, THEY DO NOT HAVE THE QUALITY CONTROL AND SAFETY CHECKS IN PLACE.

If you have a doctor who doesn't run the tests you believe should be run and he denies your request to run them then find another doctor.

But remember: * some of you have insurance that put doctors in a box. They cannot order certain tests unless you meet certain symptomatic criteria. * If you suspect this is the case, as the doctor point blank if he's mandated by his insurance contract to not give you an XYZ test. If he affirms, then ask him point blank what symptoms you need to show in order to get it run. Then, by golly, become an Academy award actress and play the part.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

CA-Lynn, 
Loved the last comment you posted!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> Then, by golly, become an Academy award actress and play the part.


Ha! Love it!

My endo (who is my 4th one and yes, I had to go through 3 bad ones to find her) is good enough to run Vitamin D and B12 labs even though my insurance requires me to be symptomatic. She knows those are typically low with my Hashi's so she'll ask me "leading" questions to show I have symptoms (i.e., "you've felt leg cramps that can happen with low Vitamin D, right?") even if I don't have any of the symptoms at the time. She would rather stay on top of those labs before they become a huge problem, which I so appreciate.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

All of the other posters have stated what I would have said. If you felt your doctor wasn't helping, were you not able to seek out another doctor? Many posters here have had to see many doctors before thay found one that would recognize their symptoms and run the appropriate tests.

Self medicating is dangerous. It may have also skewed your future lab results with your new doctor.

I wish you all the best and hope that you will get on the path to health very soon.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

My favorite saying on this forum:

*Sometimes you've gotta' kiss a lot of frogs before you find a prince.*


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Find a new doctor. Pronto.


----------



## noinsanity76 (Oct 30, 2012)

alliebeth88 said:


> Thyroid replacement drugs are prescription only for a reason. I don't think you should be circumventing the protections given by having them be prescription regulated.
> 
> I understand it's frustrating when your doctor doesn't listen or dismisses you, and that it can take energy that you don't really have to search for another one that will listen, but I would call what you are doing risky and could end up harming you in the long run.
> 
> Also, how do you know you have Hashimoto's if you haven't had the antibody test done? Have you considered getting blood work done by an online lab company and taking that with you to the doctor? If you have positive antibody proof, they can't dismiss you.


 I agree, I speak only for myself. But if it were me, I would not mess around with my thyroid as it controls a variety of bodily functions. I have read a lot about thyroid medications and I have seen that people need them tweeked fairly frequently. Do you not have insurance? You should have clinics in your area that can help you. Please be careful!


----------



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

When you are self employed and have no health insurance, sometimes you have to do what you have to do. I educated myself with the books, had lab tests ran, and I couldn't afford to wait 3 months to get into see a specialist. (My appt is next month and hopefully she can help me make sure I've done all the right things.) If you are having Hashimoto attacks, you know it believe me. I was so sick I couldn't function. My brain didn't work at all. Since starting the generic Synthroid (it's Sintrocid in Mexico) I'm already 50% better! It's my body and I'm not going to suffer for 3 months waiting for a doctor to see me. Each person has to make that decision for themselves... just sharing for those who are in the same position.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't stress enough how important it is to never buy drugs online or in any country that doesn't require a prescription for it. You simply do not know what is in the drug and if it's black market.

Incidentally, Sintrocid is not the same as Synthroid. Similar, but not the same.


----------

